

Facebook Fatigue - Are Apps Driving Users Away? - bfioca
http://www.socialmedian.com/2008/01/facebook_fatigue.html

======
sanj
I think the fundamental problem is that most of the apps are crap.

It reminds me a little of PalmOS development in the late 90s. Lots of the same
thing, badly executed.

------
viergroupie
Yes.

